# Draft hood



## ICE (Jan 8, 2015)

The lip on a draft hood is too short.  The screw on the left didn't hit the lip.  I have never understood why that lip is so thin.  Myself, well I like full lips.





He says that the only thing left to do is the T&P drain pipe but he wasn't sure if he could use copper.  Oh and this guy is working for a contractor.....he takes his son to work with him.....today he had two.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 8, 2015)

Is school out or something?

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 9, 2015)

work program


----------



## bhale7wv (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, first off, he does not need that B-vent inside the room. It is much easier & less costly to use single wall "stove pipe" or round duct to get from the appliance to the B-vent. The be vent does not have to start until the vent is leaving the room where the appliance is located.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 12, 2015)

bhale7wv............that's what he had on the truck.........


----------



## Darren Emery (Jan 12, 2015)

The way those stand-off legs are bent, that draft hood may soon become a direct-connection.  He may indeed need the type b double wall!  That vent is gonna get hot.


----------



## ICE (Jan 13, 2015)

bhale7wv said:
			
		

> OK, first off, he does not need that B-vent inside the room. It is much easier & less costly to use single wall "stove pipe" or round duct to get from the appliance to the B-vent. The be vent does not have to start until the vent is leaving the room where the appliance is located.


The clearance from single wall vent connector to combustibles is 18".  Upon hearing that, most people decide that they don't want that inside their home.  Outside the building, the clearance required is only 6".

Now please don't quote me on that until you verify it....I might have made the whole thing up.


----------



## ICE (Jan 13, 2015)

deleted a repeat


----------

